# Sticky  Poop Chart!



## DaneMama

I think a scoring system is great for evaluating poop, because its just one of the fun pleasures of dog ownership! Here is a scoring system to know what actual diarrhea looks like as well as what ideal bowel movements look like. I see all the time what people say is "diarrhea" when in actuality its just "soft serve" because there is a difference. Please reference this chart for future reference :wink:


----------



## Unosmom

I knew I shouldnt have clicked on the thread just as I was munching on my croissant..


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

danemama08 said:


> I think a scoring system is great for evaluating poop, because its just one of the fun pleasures of dog ownership! Here is a scoring system to know what actual diarrhea looks like as well as what ideal bowel movements look like. I see all the time what people say is "diarrhea" when in actuality its just "soft serve" because there is a difference. Please reference this chart for future reference :wink:


 shane;s looks like the last pic in the ''50'' score. its not VERY soft, just soft =p.

oh and im eating now as well =p.


----------



## DaneMama

^^^ But if her stool looks like a score of 50 then it IS very soft. If it were firmer it would score higher


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

her??? shane's a guy......
it looks like the last score 50 a lo but sometimes looks like 75...id score it a 65 for most times.


----------



## DaneMama

Him, sorry LOL :tongue:

For some reason I thought Shane was a girl...


----------



## wags

LOL ok, did you get some of these photos from my back yard :tongue:LOL!!! My dogs dont have the bloody ones but yeah I can see its some from my back yard:biggrin::wink:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaneMama

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> are you trying to make fun of my dog....shane is obviously a guys name...and he looks like a good looking male...
> 
> didnt know this forum was called..doginsultschat.com idk =p.


Whoa. Not making fun of your dog man...I have only seen the picture of him in your avatar and from that you can't tell the gender. And we have 3 separate dogs here at my clinic who are all female and named Shane (one of which is a golden), so its not unheard of to call a female dog Shane. Chill dude, not everyone here is out to get you :tongue: :wink:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

ok im sorry, i just thought most people kne shane was a gy's name never heard it being called to a female.


----------



## DaneMama

No worries :biggrin:


----------



## SaltyDog

That's gross




Informative





but gross


----------



## luvMyBRT

Great chart. ((Gag)) :biggrin: Just kidding. In all honesty it is nice to have something to compare poops too. I'm glad to report that Lucky's doo doos are almost always in the 100 range. Small, on the dark side, hard, very easy to pick up. She's a great pooper! :tongue:


----------



## PUNKem733

My boy's poops look like the 100 pics.


----------



## Jop29

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> shane;s looks like the last pic in the ''50'' score. its not VERY soft, just soft =p.
> 
> oh and im eating now as well =p.


I heard from other websites that if the stool is very hard then it can mean the dog has ordinary constipation, and in the chart above the score is 100 for very hard can anybody explain?


----------



## PUNKem733

Jop29 said:


> I heard from other websites that if the stool is very hard then it can mean the dog has ordinary constipation, and in the chart above the score is 100 for very hard can anybody explain?


I have no clue what the hell you might be talking about, hopw can a poop be very hard?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

PUNKem733 said:


> I have no clue what the hell you might be talking about, hopw can a poop be very hard?


same way it can be very soft.


----------



## PUNKem733

Well this is a first I've heard of this.


----------



## DaneMama

Hard stool and constipation are two *completely* different things. Hard stool cannot be constipation and vice versa.


----------



## sal101011

danemama08 said:


> I think a scoring system is great for evaluating poop, because its just one of the fun pleasures of dog ownership! Here is a scoring system to know what actual diarrhea looks like as well as what ideal bowel movements look like. I see all the time what people say is "diarrhea" when in actuality its just "soft serve" because there is a difference. Please reference this chart for future reference :wink:


lets see if we can associate the scoring with the food brand hehe:

Score 0: Iams
Score 25: Pedigree, Purina, 
Score 50: Diamond (Canidae, TOTW, SG)
Score 75: Wellness Core, Fromm, Blue Buffalo
Score 100: Orijen, Acana, Evo, Nature's Variety

hehe, i was just having fun with this


----------



## 3RingCircus

sal101011 said:


> lets see if we can associate the scoring with the food brand hehe:
> 
> Score 0: Iams
> Score 25: Pedigree, Purina,
> Score 50: Diamond (Canidae, TOTW, SG)
> Score 75: Wellness Core, Fromm, Blue Buffalo
> Score 100: Orijen, Acana, Evo, Nature's Variety
> 
> hehe, i was just having fun with this


Hilarious, thanks for the laugh. :biggrin:

Could also be a sign of disease too. I have one like that with Barnum.


----------



## Jodysmom

About a month ago, while feeding kibble, I would seriously pray for the poop scored between 70 and 100. It would cause me to have sleepless nights because Jody (70 lb. German Shepherd) wasn't gaining weight and kibble caused her stool to come out very large and soft. Trust me...I wasn't overfeeding her.

I month later on raw food the poop picture scored at 100 looks huge because now that she is on a raw food diet her stool resembles large rabbit pellets and is completely firm. She is absorbing all of the nutrients!


(I guess I can get rid of the Tylan powder and Flagyl (Metronidazole) that never worked!!!)


----------



## jiml

I think some are mis reading the chart. Hard and dry is not ideal. on the chart here 2-3 is considered ideal.


----------



## BrownieM

Ever since I added raw to Millie's diet (she gets raw for breakfast) her poops have gone from 50 points to 100 points! Yippee!!


----------



## nayers

I found this to be very helpfull...I have Lucy on TOTW, but will be switching to raw soon, and right now she is in the 50% range, sometimes it is a little firmer but not by much....thanks again, my wife thinks im odd for being obsessed with my dog's poop!


----------



## BrownieM

OH okay and according to that new chart, she is a 2 or a 3 depending on the day. Used to be more of a 4 or 5 before I started adding raw. I am also switching her from Innova LB Puppy to Acana at the moment. Innova just never gave her impressive stools.


----------



## k9capture_16

I will never look at dog poop the same again....:biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

jiml said:


> I think some are mis reading the chart. Hard and dry is not ideal. on the chart here 2-3 is considered ideal.


from my understanding 7 is the worst so 1 should be the best..where do u get 2-3 is best..that wouldnt make much sense to make the best an arbitrary number between 1-7


----------



## baggie

Well, maybe it's being scored on a scale other than best to worst. If I had to guess, it's being scored on moisture content.


----------



## jiml

Well, maybe it's being scored on a scale other than best to worst. If I had to guess, it's being scored on moisture content.>>>>

exactly, 100 or 1 depending on the chart is not good


A healthy dog's stools are small, firm, and moist. Dry, hard stools that cause your dog to strain may be a sign, of constipation, your dog isn't getting enough water, or it may be another dietary or health problem.


----------



## mindy

jiml said:


> Well, maybe it's being scored on a scale other than best to worst. If I had to guess, it's being scored on moisture content.>>>>
> 
> exactly, 100 or 1 depending on the chart is not good
> 
> 
> A healthy dog's stools are small, firm, and moist. Dry, hard stools that cause your dog to strain may be a sign, of constipation, your dog isn't getting enough water, or it may be another dietary or health problem.


that is just what i was thinking. too hard is not good.

my husband used to think i was nuts to be obsessed with the dogs' poops but now he understands. :biggrin: he always gives me the reports when he comes in with the dogs. we strive for 2's here (from the second chart) since iorek spent the first 11 months of his life with constant 5's and 6's until we switched to raw. kibble just doesn't work for him. and, i am sure you all can agree, a sammy with 5's and 6's just doesn't work! bummy baths 2 times a day is not fun for anyone!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## miznonny

DaneMama08 and Jiml
Thanks for posting those charts! Odd that the charts seem to be published by "Purina", because nobody ever seems to say anything good about their food! I had a wonderful, sweet brindle Dane and her name was "Ruble". She had every medical issue known to dogs...and then some! She was allergic to chicken and tons of other stuff, and the dog-food the breeder sent WITH her...made her stools like soup! After running the lab panel on her....the only food that we could get for her, at the time, was Purina Pro-Plan, Beef and Rice. And that was far from perfect. Or, I could cook for her, daily...which is basically what I did. I got really "up-close-and-personal" with Ruble's bottom...as she had to have several surgeries. One very controversial surgery she had, was I had to have her anal sacs removed. She had HUGE anal sacs, and from the moment she arrived, she drained. We expressed her daily, but she STILL drained. I'm talking STINKY, FOUL anal sac material draining 24/7 all over her, all over the house, and all over US!! It was horrible! After the surgery, we had to dab her little bum gently, with soft paper-towels and warm water, after every trip outside. Her sphincter muscles just weren't strong enough (for about 6 months to a year) to pinch off the poop, correctly. We also had to put hot, moist compresses on the area 3 times a day. She actually learned to LOVE it! Poor Ruble, she had soo many medical problems, but she was the sweetest, bravest dog! I will post pictures of Ruble as I figure out how to do it. And, I will tell you her story, as well.
Currently, my Dane, Turner...is having problems with soft stools. He's changed from a 3 (on the newer chart) down to a horrible 6! It's really awful, in one respect, because my new cottage has a tiny, little potty area....about 5'x6', and it's covered in pet turf. I have to pick up the poop IMMEDIATELY, and flush it down the toilet. So, when it's runny and gooey...my life SUCKS! I've switched his food from the Purina Pro Plan to Canidae ALS because the Co. assured me that his soft stool problems would be over! NOT! Now, I'm switching him, again, to TOTW. But...I don't think this is working either. He has had terrible gas, soft, soft stools and this new Vet has no advice. My KINGDOM for some nice score 2...#2!!! Any ideas? Other than raw?
Lynn


----------



## jiml

some dogs get perfect stools on kibbles and bits. LOL

For others its basically a search. My dog did horrible on canidae after there formula switch. Thats not saying the formula was bad -it just did not agree with her. Im currently on Acana/nutro ultra mix. She does great on the acana but its mail order so I like keeping her on nutro also as its easy to obtain and she has always done well on it.


----------



## northdog

*Only one dog*

If you have more than one dog, you might have trouble discerning which poop belonged to which dog, unless you are 'outstanding in your field' at the time. And while I'm picking it up it makes me so glad that I only have one dog.

Useful post though. My dog has a range of 50 - 100 and an occasional 25, at which time I get nervous.


----------



## TheDylanJames

*Probiotics*

Anybody see any results after using probiotics for their pets? Just wondering, I think it should help, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## TheDylanJames

What kind were you using?


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## BRT

Hi all! I want to thank to this chat for helping my puppy to get great stools! I have a 4 month BRT. Wen i got him he was on Purina Proplan and he had very hard dry stools. Hi searched for what would be the best Kibble on the market and i bought Orijen puppy large breed. His stools got softer and softer until he was on a mix of soft and liquid stools and terrible smeeling farts by the end of firts package. So i decided to change to Acana puppy large breed that has less protein. The first days its stools got better, but were still ver soft and he still had lots of farts... I tried pumpkin but it made things even worst! Then i found this Chat and when i read that when on a Raw diet most dogs have perfect stools, i gave my dog for 2 days just raw beef. During those 2 days he didn´t make any poop, so, i perceived that his bowel was getting regural functioning. The next day i decided use 1 quarter of raw beef and 3 quarters of Acana, and his stools started to be perfect right away! I´m keeping this diet because i think Acana and Orijen kiblle have great ingredients for my puppy, and the raw beef helps his stomach and bowel to function properly. Regards from Portugal to al of you:smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT

Nice to see another BRT owner! Welcome! :biggrin:


----------



## BRT

saraj2878 said:


> Nice to see another BRT owner! Welcome! :biggrin:


Thanks Sara! Its my first BRT, and i´m very impressed with this breed. I couldn´t ask for more, and i´m sure you now what i´m talking about. It´s funny, i know a guy that works here in Europe and it´s from Oregon, he is a great person, so if you are also from Oregon and have a BRT you must be a super person:smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT

Thank you for the kind words! :biggrin:
What a small world it is....
I hope to see you around...I know you will find some useful information here. :smile:

BTW, I'd love to see some pics. of your BRT!


----------



## CavePaws

sal101011 said:


> lets see if we can associate the scoring with the food brand hehe:
> 
> Score 0: Iams
> Score 25: Pedigree, Purina,
> Score 50: Diamond (Canidae, TOTW, SG)
> Score 75: Wellness Core, Fromm, Blue Buffalo
> Score 100: Orijen, Acana, Evo, Nature's Variety
> 
> hehe, i was just having fun with this


I feed wellness core and my dogs all poop in the 100 range. Haven't seen any soft poop since I started feeding them core...Definitely not a 75 those look pretty nasty to me and I wouldn't be happy with them...at all O_O' I worked in a boarding facility and most dogs who came had 75s on foods like Solid Gold. I HATED picking those up.

My dogs - some of their poops are pretty white from the bone I feed in their raw food. The poops differ because I feed kibble in morning usually - resulting in the very hard dark poops and raw at night, resulting in the crumbly poos. They don't strain to poo either..


----------



## doggiedad

i didn't eat breakfast this morning but
i had to look at the poop chart. after looking at the chart
i can say my dogs poops are good and so are mine. ROTFL.


----------



## jiml

once again a 100 is NOT ideal guys.


----------



## Midnight351

Interesting topic lol. I'm a vet tech so I see the worst of the worst at times. Anyways, my dog is currently on a transition from Merrick's Dry (the one with the grain and cute names) to Acana Wild Prairie. His poops since being on Merricks have been in the soft probably 50 range with some bouts of diarrhea for no reason. This has gone on really since he was put on Merricks 5 months ago. He was on Innova before that and did a little better til the last bag before we switched. He got really bad diarrhea and so that was the end of innova for us especially with the buyout. Well I decided to go grain free because his coat is really looking dry on merricks, and really he has always had some dandruff and being black, it is way more noticable. I am hoping his stools will look better on the Acana. I really am hoping for the 100 or 2 on the second chart. It is embarrassing when he goes and I can't clean it up all the way because it smears on the ground. Plus it would be nice for him to go once on a walk instead of 2-3 times or more. That has happened since switching to merricks. Here's to hoping for better poops lol.


----------



## framos

So! whats ideal? most of the time the boys poop is 100. should I be concerned if its 100.


----------



## VeatchsMama

Looks like my boys inbetween the 50 and 75 range...


----------



## BeagleLuvinGroomer

LOL My Husband is now positive that I am crazy:suspicious:...looking at pictures of poop online!! Good to know though right? I always thought that a dog with firm formed easily cleaned up poo was getting the most from his diet. Less waste means the dog is absorbing more nutrients, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Georgiapeach

My vet says a good poo should be "kickable" - lol! If that's the case, my dog, Brodie fails. He's between 50 and 75 right now. Boxers seem to have a corner on the market when it comes to digestive issues...


----------



## xellil

Snorkels poo is almost always at 100. That's because she has chronic constipation and very hard poops and I do all I can to make them softer.

But I don't worry about Rebel if his poops go down to 50. normally they are about 75. But 50 isn't diarrhea or even close to me - it just means I need to give him a little more bone.

I think there should be a 125 on there - when poop comes out like sand in the hourglass!


----------



## honkytonky

Yes, I agree with Mindy. Its no fun trying to get my bouvier to stand still for the bucket wash of her read end. I have to be very careful with her food or any changes  to new kibble.


----------



## Felix

sal101011 said:


> lets see if we can associate the scoring with the food brand hehe:
> 
> Score 0: Iams
> Score 25: Pedigree, Purina,
> Score 50: Diamond (Canidae, TOTW, SG)
> Score 75: Wellness Core, Fromm, Blue Buffalo
> Score 100: Orijen, Acana, Evo, Nature's Variety
> 
> hehe, i was just having fun with this


Yeah! Love it! My boy is on Acana Lamb/Apple and his poops went from a 0 to 100 in less than a week! Loving this food and never switching!


----------



## Trinity

sal101011 said:


> lets see if we can associate the scoring with the food brand hehe:
> 
> Score 0: Iams
> Score 25: Pedigree, Purina,
> Score 50: Diamond (Canidae, TOTW, SG)
> Score 75: Wellness Core, Fromm, Blue Buffalo
> Score 100: Orijen, Acana, Evo, Nature's Variety
> 
> hehe, i was just having fun with this


Can you go into the negatives with this score chart? Haha because I am sure they list would get MUCH much longer!


----------



## Anjali Siddiqui

*EWWWW! But it sooo helps!*

It's so gross, but it is so helpful! Thank you for the poop chart! Both mine scored a 100, so I'm relieved.


----------



## danielba73

This poop chart is great!
I want it hanging in my clinic will make all of my clients laugh.


----------



## SKatey

I am wondering were is a point point for a dogs poop to be at? 

on Kibble Jones would go between at 25 and a 50. 

Now on raw he is at a 100. sometimes it seems though that he seems to squat for quite some time before moving on. 

He has only been on raw now for 5 weeks, so I am still getting him onto a balanced diet. 

He started beef w/out bone last week, and organs this weekend. His poop this week has been really dark, but I understand that that is from the organs. 

I have found a place that sells chicken breasts at not much more than the thighs I am getting would it be best for me to reduce the amount of bone in his diet or is his poop ok at a 100?


----------



## Uzies Pal

luvMyBRT said:


> Great chart. ((Gag)) :biggrin: Just kidding. In all honesty it is nice to have something to compare poops too. I'm glad to report that Lucky's doo doos are almost always in the 100 range. Small, on the dark side, hard, very easy to pick up. She's a great pooper! :tongue:


Hey, I am new here, just wondering what a 'modified' BARF diet is. there are soooooo many views. I kinda think that no kibble with raw makes sense since the digestive enzymes for raw would totally be different then the processed kibble. Hubby wants to finish the kibble, I want to donate it. what to do!!???? I have a friend that uses a BRT as a service dog!!! PS: Uzie has the 80ish to 100 since I have him on raw but was feeding him 1/3 of kibble in the am with his dispenser ball which is so cool for him as he is Basenji!


----------



## Celt

From what I understand poops between 75-100 are the best. If your pup is really straining you might want to add more boneless/wet food to help soften things up.


----------



## LeonilCraig

Might have a chart like this also.


----------



## jessephoenix

Without any joke, I seriously never look at my beagle poop but after watching this chart, I am thinking that I should notice as it is a very serious issue for the health of my beagle.


----------

